# QSI into REVO P'N'P into USAT



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

This topic could have been placed in DCC as well but here goes. ARISTO makes a plug n play board for USAT loco's (CRE57077). All the pictures I see of this board actually shows two boards, one with female receptacles and two giant fuses and one with a board with the male pins. Would it be possible to to wire in the female board (with the fuses) into a USAT loco and then plug a QSI DCC/Sound board into that and gain control via track DCC or AIRWIRE? I assume once the female board with the big fuses is connected o the USAT loco all it needs then is the QSI unit ? Can this be done? Is my question clear? And yes, I know there is a Magnum QSI board does does this already. Just curious though.


Nate


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

email me if you want, I have your answers. 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Aw Greg don't be skeeered go ahead and answer!! Hah LOL Naw I don't blame ya for not answering either!! Maybe see ya tonight on the "live" show if you can make it!! Regal 

http://www.mogulus.com/crazytrainguyschannel


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Greg, 

I sent you an email. 

nate


----------

